# Confirmation critique on 18 yr old MFT



## Gracie8890 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi all,
this is my best friends horse. she would like some feedback on his confirmation. he is a 18 yr old Missouri fox trotter. He does have a bit of a sway back that we are aware of. we have been doing lots of stretches and exercises to help it. if you have any suggestions let me know! here he is.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's a nicely built horse. powerful but upright shoulder (typical of breed). nice legs. He is a bit fat, though. she should look into that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice, stocky boy. I like him. New horse for her? But yeah, I'd say 'bit fat' was an understatement, with the crest, the lumpy bum... Maybe it's just the moment of the pic, but he's standing with his fores out a bit - that could be hoof pain, and the 'sway back'(I wouldn't call it a 'real' one, but it does appear a little 'dropped') could also be due to IR &/or cushings. So I'd be getting him onto a serious 'laminitis friendly' diet asap. ecirhorse.org is a fantastic resource.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Echoing much of what loosie said...
Cresty neck, what appear as fat pads along his flanks, both front legs & feet pushed in front of him is a stance of a horse with sore feet.
In this case with what is appearing my concern is laminitis caused from ????...the underlying of what is causing this is what needs found and some correcting done quickly so it not become worse or permanent.
Although the pictures are not super clear, I also detect a sheath that is fleshy and "fatty" appearing which is a also a sign of a horse metabolically in trouble.
Please ask your friend to get a vet out for a real comprehensive exam with blood-work done.
You need some answers and this beautiful horse deserves a chance to continue his life of riding activity to be as enjoyable & pain-free as is possible.

He is a beautiful animal.
As no horse is "perfect" and conformation is all a personal opinion of like/dislike...
He is riding perfect for your friend and does the jobs she asks of him to me makes him "perfect".
Tell your friend she has a really nice animal but to please have a vet come for a check-up, bloods need drawn and possibly some changes to his existence spoken of.
In the meantime, enjoy and ride her lovely horse!
🐴...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love that horse's big, Roman nose head, absolutely majestic!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Oh each to his own but that's the only thing - aside from his obesity - that I don't like. Do MFT's all have Roman noses?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

No they don't normally have Roman noses. They tend to be a pretty stocky/sturdy breed and easy keepers as well. They can be prone to insulin resistance and do well on a restricted diet.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

loosie said:


> ^Oh each to his own but that's the only thing - aside from his obesity - that I don't like. Do MFT's all have Roman noses?


No....their heads are "larger" than I like, personally, but my boy has a very chisled face and with his heavy (but NOT obese) frame, it fits nicely.


----------

